# site for online sharing of .raw photos



## sashmo (Oct 19, 2002)

Hi,
My photos are all raw format and I don't want to change the format to jpegs. I tried to upload them into flickr and they weren't accepted. Do you know of any sites that accept raw photos? The OS on my computer is Snow Leopard. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

None that I know of as a amateur myself. The file size is just too big to upload and then it would require the server to convert to a format to display on a web page.

You should backup your raw images and then depending on the software package you are using there should be a function to batch convert all selected images to another format ie. jpg., then upload those. I have all my images in raw and jpg so that I can send pictures to someone and/or post them.

When I go on a trip with my girlfriend she doesn't want raw files, she has no idea what to do with them. So I convert all images I want to jpg and then give them to her so she can go print whichever ones she wants.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

A far better idea is to reduce size to about 1200x900 pixels and convert to jpeg. Graphic Converter can do this in batches and will not alter the original RAW images. As the smaller jpegs will probably be less than 1% the size of the RAW originals and you probably will not convert everything, this should not have any real impact on storage requirements.

Otherwise convert to TIF format and expect long upload times and frustrated viewers.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

RAW is not really a format suitable for online viewing. For one thing, they're huge. Why do you want to upload RAW? PNG or JPG are much more suitable.


----------



## sashmo (Oct 19, 2002)

Thank you for those replies. They all makes sense. It's just that there are a lot of pics and I was feeling lazy. But I'll do a batch convert.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Keep in mind that "raw" formats" vary from manufacturer to manufacturer. In other words, Canon's 'raw' is not the same as Nikon's 'raw', or Olympus 'raw' or Fuji 'raw" , etc. You need conversion software to use the raw data which is usually provided by the camera manufacturer or a third party if the algorithm was publicly released.

Just make sure you either backup all your raw images or save them in a non-lossy universal format (such as TIFF) at full resolution. Storage is cheap, irreplaceable memories are not.

Web display or making small(ish) prints, you could convert and resize to a lossy format such as JPG, but only to save on disk space. This would not be a good idea for saving images for archival purposes. So having images in more than one format to suit a purpose is something that is not unusual in digital photography.


----------



## sashmo (Oct 19, 2002)

eMacMan said:


> A far better idea is to reduce size to about 1200x900 pixels and convert to jpeg.


Can I do that with the Batch Command in Adobe Photoshop? I checked it out and it didn't look like I could.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

sashmo said:


> Can I do that with the Batch Command in Adobe Photoshop? I checked it out and it didn't look like I could.


Photoshop-->File-->Automate-->Batch

You'll need to create a Photoshop Action first, tho.

For better control you can also do this from Bridge. Same PS Action will apply.


----------



## sashmo (Oct 19, 2002)

Are you referring to this route: Bridge, Tools, Photoshop, Batch?
The Batch window then shows: Play and Set with choices that I don't want but "none" isn't a choice.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

For batch conversions I have always preferred Graphic Converter. More control and often a good deal faster than PhotoShop.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

sashmo said:


> Are you referring to this route: Bridge, Tools, Photoshop, Batch?
> The Batch window then shows: Play and Set with choices that I don't want but "none" isn't a choice.


Like I said, you need to create the "batch" process as an "ACTION" in Photoshop. Then you can use it from within PS or Bridge...either way. Easiest way is to experiment with the conversion, once you have it, record the Action in the Actions palette, name it, save it and you're done.

or...take eMacMan's suggestion and download GraphicConverter and use it in demo mode.


----------



## WCraig (Jul 28, 2004)

kps said:


> ... download GraphicConverter and use it in demo mode.


PAY for it--best shareware value there is!!

Craig


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

I believe you may still need to pay for Graphic Converter if you want to do batch conversions.

I also use it to create index prints. Kind of like the old contact prints but far better, more control and a lot faster than PhotoShop. 

Another routine use is to rename photos without altering either the creation or the modified dates. This last one is a huge plus if you delete a lot of photos and would like the good ones numbered sequentially or for that matter just do not like like the cameras default numbering system.


----------



## sashmo (Oct 19, 2002)

kps said:


> For better control you can also do this from Bridge. Same PS Action will apply.


How do you get better control in Bridge?


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Bridge is a powerful viewer, cataloger, and pre-processor. It works seamlessly with Camera Raw , Photoshop and probably many more Adobe applications.

How you use it depends on your workflow and needs. You can launch Bridge independently to sort, delete, move images, create new folders, import from camera, batch process using presets, etc. Or you can do all that from within Photoshop by choosing Bridge or mini Bridge. 

Adobe Lightroom is basically Bridge, Camera Raw integrated with Photoshop but on steroids.


----------



## sashmo (Oct 19, 2002)

Okay I've resized my images and jpegged them using Bridge and PS actions that I created. Thank you for your suggestions. Now I'm wondering which is the best online photo site to share photos. I tried Flickr but then I have to give other people the password to my Yahoo account, as it's tied in with yahoo. Are there better choices?


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

I've never used flickr but people have certainly shared photos with me without requiring a password.

If Shaw is your ISP provider they also have a relatively small photoshare available to them. You can even make simple slideshows with a soundtrack. You can require a password or not according to your needs.

http://photoshare.shaw.ca/view/11543732730-1303748816-64324/


----------



## WCraig (Jul 28, 2004)

Flickr help:

Privacy and Sharing | Help | Flickr

Create "Sets" of the photos you want to share and then use the Share button to get a direct link to that Set that you can email to anybody. However, others can only leave comments if they've created their own Flickr account--or have a Yahoo! account, which is effectively the same thing.

I like Flickr because the terms of service of all the other photo sites I looked at gave them the rights to use YOUR photos any way THEY want. Only Flickr acknowledged that I keep the rights to my photos. OTOH, Flickr is marginally more confusing for those who are easily confused.

Craig


----------



## sashmo (Oct 19, 2002)

Thank you for taking the time to help me out. I checked out your pics eMacMan and I was surprised to see the option to download the images at your site. (I enjoyed learning about Turtle Mountain.) My ISP is Cogeco. I'll ask them if they give clients web space.
Maybe I'll take another look at Flickr and Sets.


----------



## normcorriveau (Dec 6, 2005)

Sashmo, when you said "give other people the password to my Yahoo account" are you referring to Flickr itself or the people you will be sharing the photos with once you post them to Flickr? If you mean Flickr, you should know that Flickr is owned by Yahoo so you are not sharing your password with anyone. If you mean the people you share with - I'm pretty sure you can use a different password.

Norm


----------



## WCraig (Jul 28, 2004)

I'm on Cogeco, too. You get a paltry 10MB:

How much Web space do I receive with Cogeco's High Speed Internet service ? | Cogeco - Ontario

Need to use ftp to transfer files (photos, html, etc) to this space. No slide show function built-in. 

If you want to allow others to download your pics, DropBox would be far superior.

Craig


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

WCraig said:


> I'm on Cogeco, too. You get a paltry 10MB:
> 
> How much Web space do I receive with Cogeco's High Speed Internet service ? | Cogeco - Ontario
> 
> ...


Shaw is a bit less restrictive. 10MB for the music and I am thinking 100 MB for photos but would have to log in to be sure. Still a good deal less than say DropBox. 

Does DropBox have the slideshow function?


----------



## WCraig (Jul 28, 2004)

eMacMan said:


> ... Does DropBox have the slideshow function?


Yes, in your Photos folder, click the 'Gallery' button and it will show you a link that you can copy/paste and email to anyone. The recipient doesn't have to be a DropBox user or install their software, AFAIK. The slideshow is OK; no whiz bang effects or other eye candy. 

Craig


----------



## Shrek_Toronto (May 30, 2007)

Graphic Converter is actually a lot more powerful than many of the common software out there


----------



## sashmo (Oct 19, 2002)

Well I use the same Yahoo password for many different "services" or forums. But as it turned out, I wasn't asked to submit a password for my uploaded pictures. I just used the "share" option and entered email addresses. Then I guess the recipients just had to click on a link and they were able to view my pics. So if they wanted to, I suppose they could forward this link to anybody even though I set a requirement in Flickr that the pics were only for "friend" viewing.


----------

